# NE South Dakota event for all experience levels.



## springerguy (May 25, 2011)

Milbank SD Area Chamber is looking for cookers for Qfest.  It is June 24 & 25.  Check out the link for more details.  If you have questions call the number on the link.  We'd be happy to see you.  

http://www.farleyfest.com/event_qfest.php


----------

